# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Подскажите, пожалуйста, хороший вайшнавский интернет магазин

## Михаил Норбеков

Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные!
Прошу прощения, если это оффтоп, т.к. не знаю в какую ветку писать этот вопрос: Дорогие вайшнавы, подскажите, пожалуйста, хороший и проверенный интернет магазин, ибо многие вещи, такие как кавачи, караталы и многое другое в нашем городе крайне сложно найти. Заранее благодарен вам за ответ и прошу прощение за причиненное беспокойство.

----------


## Ekacakra

У меня есть перечисленные Вами позиции. Напишите мне ekacakra собака рамблер ру

----------


## AmalAtma_d

http://www.vaishnav.ru/ и http://www.vedayu.ru/

----------


## Йогешвара дас

http://www.india-shop.ru/

----------


## Пранешвари деви даси

Оптовый интернет магазин (мелкий опт) - атрибутика и книги- "Философская книга".

http://www.philbook.org/

Заходите на сайт, качайте каталог, там самые низкие цены и все условия заказа.

----------


## Anandini dasi

Hare Krishna, my nahodimsja neposredstveno v Indii i predlagaem svoi uslugi po peresylki lubyh tovarov iz Vrindavana, Mathury, Delhi dlya predannyh, nizkie ceny, rabotaem s posylkami ot 10 kg

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

www.namosteindia.narod.ru

----------


## Светик

МАНГОБАЗАР http://mangobazar.ru Ежегодно приезжает на фестиваль "Садху-Санга"

----------


## Chandana das

Впечатляет

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...id=&Itemid=132

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

https://mahabazar.ru/vayshnavskie-tovary/

----------


## mivancov

http://счастливыйнарод.рф

----------


## Светик

http://mangobazar.ru/ Мангобазар

----------

